# Farbveränderung beim Web-Speichern



## lunar.eclipse (18. Januar 2003)

Hi,

das Thema wurde hier schon oft behandelt... aber eine Lösung habe ich leider nicht gefunden, also vesuche ich es nochmal. Vielleicht weiß ja inzwischen jemand was.

Wenn ich unter PS6 etwas für's Web speichere, ist die Grafik immer leicht rötlich, und zwar nicht nur die gifs's oder jpg's, sondern es erscheint im Webspeichern-Fenster auch die Original-PSD-Datei in diesem Farbton. 

Zur Verdeutlichung habe ich mal einen Screenshot vom Webspeichern angehängt, oben ist das Original aus Photoshop zu erkennen, darunter das angebliche Original aus dem Webspeichern-Fenster.

Die Neuinstallation habe ich übrigens grade hinter mir, die Arbeitsräume unter Farbeinstellungen sind auch so, wie irgendwo hier beschrieben (sRGB)... ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter. Aber so kann man echt nicht vernünftig arbeiten. Hoffentlich weiß jemand Rat.

Danke schonmal!
Lunar


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. Januar 2003)

guck mal ob srgb eingestellt ist.


----------



## lunar.eclipse (18. Januar 2003)

Ja, das ist eingestellt, hatte ich oben schon geschrieben.


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. Januar 2003)

Entschuldigung, mein Fehler.
Ich habe das eben mal durchgetestet, bei mir
geht es ohne Probleme. Habe auch mal alles
mögliche verändert, aber ich bekomme es
nicht hin, das unterschiede zwischen dem
Original Dokument und dem zu speicherndem
Dokument herschen.

Wenn du eine legale Version hast, wovon ich jetzt
mal ausgehe, ruf mal bei Adobe an, oder
warte auf andere Hilfestellungen aus dem Forum.

mfg, ich teste mal weiter.

ps: 
kleiner tipp: geh mal unter "Bild -> Modus -> Indizierte Farben"
und versuche erneut zu speicher, vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## Tim C. (18. Januar 2003)

Also ich weiss nicht genau ob es weiter hilft, aber mach einfach in Zukunft beim Erstellen für das Web mal das Häkchen "Only Web Colors" in der Farbpalette an. Wenn es an ist, wirst du sehen, dass gemäß diesen Webfarben für PS beide Farben identisch sind. Beide Farben entsprechen bei Begrenzung auf die Webfarben dem hexcode #666699.
Wenn du von vorne herein diese Farbe verwendest, dürfte es auch keine Probleme geben.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Picollus (18. Januar 2003)

Hi, kann es sein das du beim Speichern der Datei als GIF die GIF Web Farbpalette unter dem Dialog Für Web Speichern eingestellt hast?
Weil dadurch diese Farbveränderung zustanden kommt.
Wähle einfach mal eine andere Einstellung dafür und und dann tritt dieses Problem auch nicht auf.
Hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen... bye


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Januar 2003)

Hi,

bin mir nicht ganz sicher, weil ich das Problem hier nicht nachvollziehen kann. Aber wenn du deine Bilder mit ICC-Profil (z.B. sRGB) gespeichert hast, dann solltest du dieses ICC-Profil auch im jpg-Dialog von "Für Web speichern" erhalten (Häkchen bei "ICC-Profil" machen).

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## lunar.eclipse (20. Januar 2003)

Hi und danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten.

Ich musste warten, bis ich wieder in der Firma bin, um alles ausprobieren zu können (ist also schon ne legale Version   - Adobe habe ich trotzdem noch nicht angerufen, denn ein Kollege hatte den "todsicheren Tipp" [von dem ich allerdings nicht so wirklich überzeugt bin]).

@ leuchte: das Blöde ist, es IST ja ne websichere Farbe... nur wird sie bei mir in Photoshop andersfarbig dargestellt. Ich dachte die ganze Zeit, ich arbeite an einem tollen blauen Banner - und als ich dann fertig war, war es lila.  

@ Picollus: das kapiere ich nicht so ganz... wo kann ich beim Webspeichern ne andere Einstellung wählen und woran erkenne ich, ob ich die GIF Web Farbpalette habe? Ich seh nur eine Farbpalette... die übliche irgendwie.  

@ lightbox: das bringt leider nichts, ist kein Unterschied.

Der "todsichere Tipp" meines Kollegen war, in den Farbeinstellungen von "Standard für Web-Grafiken" auf "Farbmanagement aus" umzuschalten - und das wirkt tatsächlich, die Datei bekommt sofort eine ganz andere (lila) Farbe, so wie sie in Wirklichkeit als gif oder jpg auch aussieht. Wenn ich die Einstellung beibehalte, kann ich zumindest für künftige Arbeiten einfach einen anderen Ton wählen, einen, der meinem ursprünglichen "Blau" wieder entspricht. Ich kann mir nur irgendwie nicht so richtig vorstellen, dass das jetzt die ganz richtige Lösung ist. Weiß aber auch nicht, was da normalerweise hingehört. Ich bearbeite Grafiken für Print und Web gleichermaßen, mal so zur Info. Kann mir da vielleicht nochmal wer was zu sagen?

Dankeschön!  
Lunar


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (20. Januar 2003)

*Smörebröt, smörebrot ...  römpömpömpöm*

Also,

so dufte Adobe's Photoshop auch sein mag, 'n paar Sachen sind nich' so o.k. - verlegen am Kopf kratz - da kocht's in manchen Dingen sein eigenes Süppchen. 

Der totsicher Tipp Deines Kollegen trifft den Nagel auffen Kopf. Das Programm korrigert deinen Monitor in seiner Farbdynamik und den Farbtönen - das ist das Farbmanagement, was ja auch Sinn macht, insbesondere in der Printproduktion. Nu isses aber u. U. knifflig, dass dein Zeugx in anderen Anwendungen (zum Bleistift nem Webbrowser) genauso aussehen soll. Die eingebetteten Profile sollen das eigentlich regeln - klappt aber erfahrungsgemäß nicht hundertprozentig. Und die Option "Farbmanagement aus" zeigt Dir die Farben dann aber in der Form an, wie andere Programme tun würden. Bemerkbar macht sich das aber nur im Screendesign. Für die Druckvorstufe ist die Korrektur der Monitordarstellung unverzichtbar. Das Alles hilft Dir zwar jetzt auch nicht unbedingt weiter, aber ich sag mal, vertrau Deinem erfahrenen Kollegen


----------



## lunar.eclipse (20. Januar 2003)

*Hänselen en Gretelen röxrödeldiwöx in de Gehölzenen*

Smörrebröd?  

Ja, denn ist meine Welt ja jetzt wieder in Ordnung.

Danke dir, Onkel Jürgen!


----------



## Toasti2000 (31. Januar 2003)

*habe den gleichen fehler!!!!*

ich habe das gleiche probleme, bei mir verblassen die farben auch.

wenn ich es normal speichern will, also als jpg oder gif werden farben heller, genauso wenn ich es fürs web speichern will.

habe es jetzt mal als png gespeichert, die farben sind da n bisl besser, wobei die datei fürs web ziemlich groß ist!

also ich weiß auch net weiter, was habt ihr gemeint was man machen soll, des sRGB als Farbprofil nehmen???

thx, basti aka toast


----------



## Wolfsbein (31. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lunar.eclipse _
> *... Ich dachte die ganze Zeit, ich arbeite an einem tollen blauen Banner - und als ich dann fertig war, war es lila.  ...*


Das ist jetzt bloß mal eine Idee von mir, aber wenn dein blau lila wird, dann könntest du dein Bild im CMYK Farbraum erstellt haben. Du möchtest aber sicher ein RGB Bild haben.


----------



## Tim C. (31. Januar 2003)

@ die letzten zwei Beiträge:

Sowohl das Problem von lunar.exlipse ist schon behoben, als auch ein plausibler Grund von Onkel Jürgen angegeben.


----------



## SuZuMi (2. August 2003)

*Onkel Jürgen owned *

super super Onkel Jürgen  *phrOiZ*
hatt das prob auch ;]


----------



## mR.fLopPy (2. August 2003)

Also ähm. Darf ich mitmischen? *g* Sorry. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das Thema schon behandelt wurde oder nicht, deswegen leiste ich meinen Beitrag auch noch dazu. Das zurückstellen der Farbeinstellungen ist ganz einfach.

Geh im Menü auf:


Bearbeiten -> Farbeinstellungen
Und stelle dann anschließend bei Einstellung auf "Farmanagement aus"

Das sollte das Problem lösen.

mfg
floppy


----------



## Jan Seifert (2. August 2003)

SuZuMi es ist schön das dir geholfen wurde,
aber ich bitte dich, in Zukunft auf das Datum zu achten.
Thread die Monate zurückliegen müssen nicht wieder ausgekramt werden.
Wenn dir geholfen wurde, schön.

MfG

PS: Zu.


----------

